# Are you sexy?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

*sexy* /seksi/

adjective

1. sexually attractive or exciting.
2. very exciting or appealing.

synonyms

come-hither, hot, spicy, voluptuous, steamy, mature.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Quite the opposite.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

objectively saying, i am quite sexy, have great body.... girls tell me that

just need to work on that SA and nervousness around hot gurlz


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Nah, I think I'm fugly lol


me too lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(somebody had to do it)


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sexy like a pile of bricks.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


> (somebody had to do it)


:lol

I am very come-hither. I get told that all the time.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No not at all.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Only when placing a rose between my teeth and doing some step moves.

On a serious note, I have been told a few times that I am ''good looking'' or ''handsome''(including here). I have taken those compliments with a healthy dose of doubt and considered them as nothing more than evidences of politeness.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been told I am. So I guess I have my moments when I really try. But I'm mostly just awkward.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

They don't call me Bonobo for nothing.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

When I sit in a chair it has multiple orgasms.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm too sexy for this thread.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

no i am disgusting :- )


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

no lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm so g.d. sexy. Sometimes I like to take a break from sexing women so I can get on here and provide you with my sexiness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> It sounds familiar, I think it's something very much like what Iain M. Banks would write or Terry Pratchett or something.


I think Terry Pratchett would have spent more time anthropomorphising the chair, like talking about how the chair was disgruntled about what was happening to it, because god damn it it just wanted to sleep- Wait... **** just got a little dark. But nah, I think the chair would be grumpy and a little old.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a fat ugly loser.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Barette said:


> I'm a fat ugly loser.


Most of us have seen your pics, you silly goose.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barette said:


> I'm a fat ugly loser.


That's not true D:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been told that i'm ugly about a bajillion times, so no.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish. I've been trying to work on being more okay with my body, but I'm most definitely not that confident.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

in no way, shape or form (and it doesn't even have to do with my body, necessarily; i know me and i'm not even close to 'sexy' looool)


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not even. People mostly see me as the cute one you know...since I am only 5'1'' and don't have boobs or an ***. I also have a baby face and a body of a 12 year old. I lack sex appeal.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been told that I am, but ya know.. people lie... I feel like I awkwardly fumble through most situations. And I definitely don't feel sexy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been told I am.......


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I perhaps ask too much but if you would now type it as Terry Pratchett might, it would be most awesome :O


Interesting request, I will come back and consider this later (going out now)


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

As sexy as socks and sandals.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been told I'm completely incapable of acting sexy. Honestly, they're right.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Barette said:


> I'm a fat ugly loser.


No you are not!

Well, I don't know if I am tbh...probably I am to some and to others not...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Where's the "**** you"option?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm too cynical to feel sexy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to think I put the sexy in social anxiety. Or maybe not.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I've been told I am.......


Atta boy, own it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Only if socially inept, neurotic, skinny, preteen-looking dorks are considered "sexy." By most standards, I think not. I've not been called sexy once in my life....the word is kind of a joke to me, though. I've never called myself nor anyone else sexy before.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> I like to think I put the sexy in social anxiety. Or maybe not.


Bahaha! :clap


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

<-------I'm ridiculously sexy. It's my blessing and also my curse.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Tabris said:


> As sexy as socks and sandals.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Ha, no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm about as sexy as a cinder block.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd say yes but reality and everyone in it say no, so I'm just going to call it a tie.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I feel about as sexy as my avatar.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

potato.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess I was told that at one point by someone, but I don't consider that as legitimate. I definitely am not.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> Only if socially inept, neurotic, skinny, preteen-looking dorks are considered "sexy." By most standards, I think not. I've not been called sexy once in my life....the word is kind of a joke to me, though. I've never called myself nor anyone else sexy before.


You are pretty sexy.

_On topic: _
Give me two more months in the gym mane and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been told I am sexy.....

......but take notes.......

......what they don't say is that I am also ALL THAT, SASsy, and MILLENNIUMMANLY!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Quite fugly.



arnie said:


>


I couldn't help but think the dude in the glasses with the mop head was Weird Al at first.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Not possible.But on the bright side I deter girls so much with my looks that I'll never have to worry about the drama or negative sides of a relationship,since its mathematically impossible for me to be in one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol, no. Not at all, in any way, shape, or, form.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, especially when I am Itachi....


----------

